# How many tbsp coffee per cup coffee?



## AZ Jim (Aug 18, 2019)

I never made coffee before.  Detta used to make our coffee but since she's been gone I haven't given it any thought but I think it would be something I may want to do.  I know I am stupid.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 18, 2019)

Don't feel stupid. I can't get it right either.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 18, 2019)

Each brand is a little different.  Instructions are on the package.  Then you can adjust to your likes.  I will check my latest package and get back to you. I don't make a pot every day as I like a Hills Brothers instant sometimes.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2019)

Hey, @AZ Jim no worries mate... I used to just run the hot water tap to get my hot coffee before I was introduced to a kettle or pot to boil water...


----------



## win231 (Aug 18, 2019)

The general standard is 1 level tablespoon for each 6 ounces of water.  Less than that will make bitter coffee.  If the coffee comes out too weak for you, gradually add more.
Extracting flavor from coffee requires the right water temperature - 195 - 205.  Less than 195 means incomplete extraction.  Above 205 burns the coffee & burned coffee is bitter.  The really cheap coffeemakers don't have a boiler that's capable of the right temperature.  If you don't have a thermometer, let the water boil, then wait 20 seconds without heat.  The water should be either filtered or bottled.  Water is the main ingredient in coffee.  A pour over is the best inexpensive way to make 1-3 cups of great coffee if you don't want to spend a lot on a coffeemaker. 
If you use already-ground coffee, depending on how it is packaged, it may be stale.  Once coffee is ground, the oils in the beans start to become rancid.  That's why picky people like me have a grinder & grind each cup just before use.  And, the fineness or coarseness of the grind also affects flavor and the strength.  The ideal grind depends on your brewing method - pour overs required a different grind than coffeemakers.

When I have company over & they're not very picky about coffee, I get a big kick out of seeing their reaction when I make them coffee.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 19, 2019)

I always use 2 tablespoons of regular grind or 1 tablespoon of espresso grind.

I used to keep a 1/4 cup measure in the coffee can and use a heaping scoop for each pot of coffee.  It was easier to match the larger scoop to my coffeepot instead of measuring for each cup every time I made a pot of coffee.

These days I use instant coffee and make one cup at a time in the microwave.  It's not great coffee but it's a great compromise that makes my life a little easier.

Good luck!


----------



## terry123 (Aug 19, 2019)

Jim, my Starbucks pkg says 2T to 6-8 oz water. I don't know how much I use as I use a scoop I have had for years and do not measure it.   I adjust it as I like a strong cup of coffee. Most people I know use sugar and milk but I like strong black coffee with nothing in it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2019)

We do 3 scoops for 12 cup pot..


----------



## Keesha (Aug 19, 2019)

win231 said:


> The general standard is 1 level tablespoon for each 6 ounces of water.  Less than that will make bitter coffee.  If the coffee comes out too weak for you, gradually add more.


One level tablespoon per 6 ounces of water. Less than that will make it bitter?

For myself, less than that would merely make it weak but like terry states, it depends on the make and the grind. I think 1 to 2 tbsps is the normal average that most people use per cup depending on their preferences.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 19, 2019)

If you bought a Keurig coffee maker, all you'd have to do is buy K-cups and it would make the perfect one serve size cup of coffee. No measuring required.


----------



## Trade (Aug 19, 2019)

I have a small "4 cup" Mr. Coffee coffee maker. I put the "4 cup"  in parenthesis because they call 5 ounces a cup. What kind of cup is that? Anyway it makes 20 ounces of coffee. That's 2 and 1/2 real cups. I use one 50cc Gatorade scoop of coffee per pot. That would be 3 and 1/3 teaspoons. At present I am rationing myself to no more that 2 pots, or 40 ounces, or 5 real cups of coffee per day.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 19, 2019)

I have a Mr. Coffee coffee pot and I use Folgers roast coffee medium blend. I fill the carafe at 8 cups and then use a tablespoon scoop and fill that five times it makes a perfect cuppa coffee for my husband and I. If I were you I would experiment and find the one that you like best and also ask yourself how strong do I like my coffee? That’s going to make a lot of difference.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2019)

Gemma said:


> If you bought a Keurig coffee maker, all you'd have to do is buy K-cups and it would make the perfect one serve size cup of coffee. No measuring required.



That's what I use. Makes the best cup of coffee...fast, easy, and a huge variety of flavors to choose from.  Can be used for tea and cocoa too.


----------



## Trade (Aug 20, 2019)

Trade said:


> I have a small "4 cup" Mr. Coffee coffee maker. I put the "4 cup"  in parenthesis because they call 5 ounces a cup. What kind of cup is that? Anyway it makes 20 ounces of coffee. That's 2 and 1/2 real cups. I use one 50cc Gatorade scoop of coffee per pot. That would be 3 and 1/3 teaspoons. At present I am rationing myself to no more that 2 pots, or 40 ounces, or 5 real cups of coffee per day.



I was wrong about this. 50cc's is equal to 3 and 1/3 tablespoons, not teaspoons. 

My bad.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 20, 2019)

I like mine stronger than the package recommendations regardless of brand or grind.  Not quite a heaping tablespoon per 6 oz, but more than level.  I use plain old regular grind Folgers half caff.  Belonged to an upscale coffee subscription club once but found myself reaching for the Folgers can instead of the expensive stuff.


----------

